# Amazon Parrot



## steadyboy

Hi, I would like to bring my Amazon Parrot to Japan. Who should I apply to and how? Does anyone know the import procedure?


----------



## larabell

Don't bring your parrot to Tokyo -- the Ravens will eat him for lunch.


----------

